# eye patch = κάλυμμα του ματιού, καλύπτρα του ματιού



## Tipoukeitos (Mar 14, 2010)

Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει μονολεκτική ή τελοσπάντων σύντομη απόδοση του eye-patch στα ελληνικά; Ξέρετε, εννοώ το υφασμάτινο, συνήθως μαύρο κάλυμμα που σκεπάζει ένα χαλασμένο μάτι. (Το φοράνε όλοι οι πειρατές στις ταινίες, και ήταν το τρέιντμαρκ του Μοσέ Νταγιάν.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Εκτός από το «κάλυμμα» (ή την «καλύπτρα») του ματιού (και το άρρωστο «τολύπιο κάλυψης οφθαλμού» σε ιατρικό λεξικό), το _εποφθάλμιο_ έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για κοσμήματα. Οπότε το πιο σύντομο και δόκιμο είναι το «κάλυμμα του ματιού».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2010)

Το κάλυμμα ματιού πολλά ευρήματα. Η οφθαλμοκαλύπτρα μόνο ένα.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Mar 14, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η οφθαλμοκαλύπτρα ακριβής, αλλά ανοικονόμητη, βρε παιδί μου.


----------

